# Memphis Fire Sale...



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

If Memphis is indeed shopping everyone (as John Hollinger has indicated, at least), is there anything Minnesota ought to try to get in on in the hopes that we'll get value cheaply? Would you pursue Mike Miller or Darko Milicic, both of whom Hollinger guesses may be available?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nothing really works out i already had a look... they are in the same situation as us now, rebuilding..

anything we would want they would likely want to keep around, and its hard matching salaries.

Little off-topic but by the looks of it we could have gotten Gasol with Theo's contract and a young guy/next years pick.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Little off-topic but by the looks of it we could have gotten Gasol with Theo's contract and a young guy/next years pick.


That's what I was thinking. But now, I wonder if Theo's contract and something moderately valuable could get us Miller and Darko. Ratliff, Doleac and picks does it; Ratliff, McCants and Green does it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nah Miller is a bit too old to add into the picture here and its why they would be trading him.
Im fine to stay where we are til we see what we come out with in the draft, then we can look at trades to finish the team.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I just feel like we're wasting Ratliff's deal. The alleged 2009 cap space will be wasted or unused anyway, considering no free agent wants to be here. Use the money now and you can still re-sign guys as needed w/ Bird exceptions.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

It may be worth looking at, as teams obviously look willing to give up a lot for an expiring deal... but i dont think Miller is the answer.

Darko would be worth a look but i think hes a bust personally and wouldnt waste my time


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Darko would be worth a look but i think hes a bust personally and wouldnt waste my time


Another thing I've said before, but I think Darko is just another (much taller) Jaric. He's got the physical ability to be a good player in this league, and has shown it often enough to make people remain believers. But his game seems inordinately based on confidence. (Everyone's is to some extent, but _come on_...) And when he's down, he's way down.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

And Minny wouldnt be a good place for his confidence i dont think


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Darko would be pointless with Jefferson already in the post. With Gasol gone, it looks like Darko's the best post option on Memphis. This is his chance to show he's a threat in the post.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Chan said:


> Darko would be pointless with Jefferson already in the post.


I disagree, because he'd provide the interior defense we have none of at the moment, and on offense he can step out and play on the high post, too. You don't need to run plays for Darko if he's teamed with Jefferson, you just let him complement and clean up the garbage. (I don't think it's going to happen or anything, anyway. Just talking because of Hollinger's comment that Miller and Milicic may be departing.)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Darko pouts if he doesn't get the ball. His jumpshot is overrated- not in Mark Blount or even Johan Petro's league, just shaky. A good but inconsistent defender, and I don't like using him to work around Jefferson's problems. He's young. Make him learn defense.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Chan said:


> His jumpshot is overrated


After four years or so of nothing but mockery and bile from the media and fans, I don't think anything about Darko is overrated.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

^Ok, Darko has thinks too much of his jumper. It's barely adequate but he takes it all the time.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Which pick, our first? That's a better player than Gasol at 1/4 the price. He doesn't fit with Jefferson.

Don't worry about about Ratliff's contract. What would we want, a quality veteran whose contract ends after 2008-09? Everyone's looking for that, we'd have to include Foye or something, plus he'd have to want to play here.

We probably shopped Theo around and once more after the Kwame trade.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chan said:


> ^Ok, Darko has thinks too much of his jumper. It's barely adequate but he takes it all the time.


Nah, he takes that left-handed baby hook all the time. His jump shot has been noticeably absent this season.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Nah, he takes that left-handed baby hook all the time. His jump shot has been noticeably absent this season.


Well. I've been exposed. Either way, Darko is shooting under 44% this season. Not good.


----------

